# Says I'm not nationally certified.



## XxGAMBLExX (Apr 20, 2011)

I recently took (and passed) my NREMT Basic cognitive exam. According to the National registry however, I am not nationally certified. This makes no sense other than my psycho-motor exam score not being reported. The only problem with that, is to become eligible for computer based testing, you have to pass the psycho-motor exam. 

I am at a loss, My instructor reported my scores, and they allowed me to take the computer based test. With passing score from that in-hand, still no national certification.

Has anyone else had this problem, or is there something I missed?
My practical says not scored, but it had to be for my cognitive exam to even be taken.

here are some pics to help you understand. It wouldn't let me post pictures so take the ' out of the links
[h'ttp://gyazo.com/524dfd10969a998bb9d76ba211d5db8b.png]
[h'ttp://gyazo.com/d433b0f6f393d5ef5fbec63f5cc6e873.png]


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 20, 2011)

XxGAMBLExX said:


> I recently took (and passed) my NREMT Basic cognitive exam. According to the National registry however, I am not nationally certified. This makes no sense other than my psycho-motor exam score not being reported. The only problem with that, is to become eligible for computer based testing, you have to pass the psycho-motor exam.
> 
> I am at a loss, My instructor reported my scores, and they allowed me to take the computer based test. With passing score from that in-hand, still no national certification.
> 
> ...



Call/Email them and ask what the situation is.

Also, whoever told you that you have to take the practical before the cognitive portion, didn't give you the truth.

I took my written, and THEN my practical. I've never heard that one before...


----------



## XxGAMBLExX (Apr 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Call/Email them and ask what the situation is.
> 
> Also, whoever told you that you have to take the practical before the cognitive portion, didn't give you the truth.
> 
> I took my written, and THEN my practical. I've never heard that one before...



Well, where I'm from. The Basic EMT class practical exam is part of the class. Instead of doing a state practical, the instructor signs a "letter of competency." First I thought I misunderstood, so I looked for a practical exam for an EMT-B, and they do not exist in my state. As far as I can tell, for any state for EMT-B. 

Here is an excerpt from the Entry Requirements for the NREMT cognitive exam (#3 is about the practical):


> 1. Applicant must be 18 years of age or older.
> 
> 
> 2. Successfully complete, within the last two (2) years, a state-approved National Standard EMT-Basic education program, as developed and promulgated by the U.S. Department of Transportatio


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 20, 2011)

XxGAMBLExX said:


> Well, where I'm from. The Basic EMT class practical exam is part of the class. Instead of doing a state practical, the instructor signs a "letter of competency." First I thought I misunderstood, so I looked for a practical exam for an EMT-B, and they do not exist in my state. As far as I can tell, for any state for EMT-B.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an excerpt from the Entry Requirements for the NREMT cognitive exam (#3 is about the practical):



Ahh, didn't know you were talking about the Basic.


----------



## XxGAMBLExX (Apr 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Ahh, didn't know you were talking about the Basic.



Yeah, I'm just entering the game


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 20, 2011)

XxGAMBLExX said:


> Yeah, I'm just entering the game



Well, welcome to EMS, and EMTLife. This is a great site, and there's plenty of people to learn from.


----------



## XxGAMBLExX (Apr 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Well, welcome to EMS, and EMTLife. This is a great site, and there's plenty of people to learn from.


Thanks!

I'm beginning to think my instructor jacked up somewhere. But to take the computer based test, your application has to be approved, and one of the things that gets approved is whether or not you passed a practical. Idk, I am at a loss. I talked to a guy who took the same class I did, only last year, and he said he was "Immediately" certified after passing his computer based test.

I know I took both tests, and I KNOW is passed them both. Does anyone have any idea what gives here?

I'll have to give my instructor a call here later. I'm starting to get a little irked.


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 20, 2011)

Try calling the NREMT. They will tell you what you need to do. Are you sure the letter your instructor had signed wasn't saying that you where competent enough to take the EMT-B NR test?  As far as I know you can take the written test before you do your practicals. Also I've never heard of being able to just do your practicals in class and using that for the National Registry. Either way give them a call as well as your instructor. That will be the source to figure out whats going on.


----------



## XxGAMBLExX (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm sure that's how it works for the EMT-B. 100% sure now. I called our program director, and she is going back through my stuff to make sure everything was sent in correctly. So hopefully this fixes it, I'll keep you updated.


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2011)

For Basic, you have to do pract., prior to CBT. "I" and medic you can do either one first. Basic does not have a national pract. it is done at school or state. 

Just call NREMT and ask them. They will gladly tell you.


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 24, 2011)

I am not positive about taking Practical before NREMT, so I will leave that to the more knowledgeable. However I do know that the practical score does not need to be produced to take NREMT.


----------



## XxGAMBLExX (Apr 26, 2011)

I figured it out. Yes, as an EMT-B in Michigan your Practical Exam is given by your instructor and he signs a "letter of competency." Turns out that the problem was, after he verified me to test, he never sent my Practical exam score to the NREMT. So I got on the phone with him, the program director, people from the state, anyone who would listen and figured out how I could go about getting certified. So after a few days, (and apparent computer troublre from my I/C), I am FINALLY Nationally Registered.


----------



## iftmedic (Apr 26, 2011)

Really cool man.


----------



## EMSrush (Apr 26, 2011)

It took about two weeks for my practicals to be sent to National Registry. If it's only been a couple of days since you completed your practicals, you might want to give it a bit more time.


----------



## XxGAMBLExX (Apr 26, 2011)

Actually, it was a little over a month before I was registered. My practicals were on March 24th. My Computer Exam was April 14th, and I was finally nationally certified on April 26th. I talk to a friend of mine who took last years class, he said as soon as he passed his Computer based test, he was nationally certified. My delay was solely my I/C's fault, and he admitted that to me. But everything has worked out and I am all set, just waiting on my state license now.


----------



## Ronmac13 (May 22, 2011)

reaper said:


> For Basic, you have to do pract., prior to CBT. "I" and medic you can do either one first. Basic does not have a national pract. it is done at school or state.
> 
> Just call NREMT and ask them. They will gladly tell you.



Not true.I took my basic registry CBT exam before my practicals.


----------

